# Loose Handlebars



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey fellow MIMB riders. I've noticed that my handlebars on my brute are kind of loose, there not that firm. They wiggle a bit, if you move them jut a little. Does anyone know why they could be like this, hasn't been flipped over or anything. Can this just be from normal riding, thinking about getting the greasable steering stem bushing, instead of the cheap ol kawie plastic one.
Any comments appreciated.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds to me like your upper stem bushing is starting to show wear.... greasable is good . Mine is the same way. Them 31s you took off of it probably contributed ALOT of wear.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh, the wrath of the 31's left it's mark. Lol, going to buy the greasable steering stem now. Had tightened the handlebars really tight a few rides ago, but there loose again.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep its one of them. I have the OMI Yamaha greasable upper on mine. Love it. They fit the IRS but not the SRAs.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

This is it right...

http://www.omiproducts.com/2010Pages/355-51000.php


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

check the nuts on the tie rods too.. ive had issues with them backing off


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

09limebrute said:


> check the nuts on the tie rods too.. ive had issues with them backing off


Yep I keep a wrench in my little fender box specifically for that reason.... Been very handy out on the trail several times.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tx_brute_rider said:


> This is it right...
> 
> http://www.omiproducts.com/2010Pages/355-51000.php


That's the one.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Im clueless on all this.... but my handlebars are a bit loose. Nothing real noticeable. I went on a high speed (35-40ish) mph ride at night on a bumpy dirt/sand road for about 40 miles the other night with 2 girls on the back. After that my handlebars were loose.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> That's the one.


 
:agreed: The OMI greasable stem is awesome. It is super easy to install and I could feel the difference instantly with mine, probably because my stock was dry as a bone! Anyway, put the 45* (degree) zerk on it and there is easily enough room to grease it without removing the shroud and by turning the bars to one side...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

depends on where they are loose...

IF you feel slack when sitting still, turning them side to side that's loose tie-rods ends...

If you can push & pull them front to back & there's slack, thats the stem bushing everyone's talking about.

If you can rotate them front to back (like I could from the factory) the clamp on the tree needs to be tightened some...


----------

